# Is there a trick to opening Bessey Revo Jr's?



## Forseeme (Oct 27, 2015)

I got a set of Bessey Revo Jr's for christmas (18", 24" and 36") - always wanted "fancy" clamps, and finally got around to using them this past weekend on a tall cabinet project. The big question - is there some trick to getting them to open? I believe I understand how they work. I loosen the twist handle, and then try tilting the "arm" that the handle is attached to (hoping to disingage it from the teeth on the bar), but I get very mixed results. Sometimes no work, sometimes work, sometimes work for a bit then just gets "stuck". Do they need to be "worked in"? Lubricated a bit?
One of the clamps seems much easier than the rest - if anything the sliding head tends to slide down/open on it's own. I eventually got them all in use, but I looked like a monkey trying to work a sewing machine. I have loads of Bessey f style, and love them. 
I'm at least 80% sure I'm doing something wrong, since it seems unlikely 6 clamps are bad in some way.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Well, they say that if you sit a monkey at a sewing machine long enough eventually it'll sew Shakespeare.

Bessey clamps can be finnicky IMO. I have some that slide freely and some that are a lot harder to disengage from the bar. And, some that are harder to get to engage the bar when tightening. I keep thinking I'm going to take one apart and see how stuff goes on inside there but never have gotten around to it.

But, you're doing it right. Back the screw out and lift the handle (or is it push down, can't remember) but move the handle until it disengages the pawl from the bar.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Also be careful not to get glue on the bar(s) cause when it dries between the "teeth" or on the side of the bar, that makes it a little harder to open also.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yup very finicky IMO and never never tighten when they closed together!
I have some Dubuque Aluminum Bar Clamps that I like a lot better.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, they are finicky. One thing that have found that helps, is to wax them. Wax lubricates as well prevents glue from sticking on them.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

My trick was to throw them away and just use pipe clamps. I hated those things.

I would be cautious using wax. Could be a contaminant when finishing.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Finicky for sure. I think jiggling the handle up and down will usually cause it to disengage. Of course I have glue and stuff on mine which doesn't help. I've also used steel wool on the bar to smooth the edges of the ridges down a bit too.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the warnings. I will stick with my pipe clamps!


----------



## Forseeme (Oct 27, 2015)

Interesting - I thought EVERYONE would tell me, "you just have to…and they will work fine." 
No glue on them - first time using them.
I will wax them - I wax or fluid film everything in the shop - lest it rust.
I ended up using a few pipe clamps and even a harbor freight clamp. Pipe clamps have their own grief - mine are long and cumbersome and heavy, and occasionally the end slips. On the plus side, you can see all the moving parts on a pipe clamp, so if something is not working right, it is always fixable.
Harbor freight clamp has a short throat, and always feels like it is about to break.
Do they get better with use?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Revo Jr's are actually one of my favorite clamps in the shop. Don't use wax. Many complaints online about slipping parallel clamps once waxed. That would be worse than your current problem.

I take the jaw pads off, and file the opening a little bit. This makes sure the jaw pad doesn't rub on the bar as you slide the clamp head. This made my Revos and Revo Jr's work much better.

Don't give up on them!


----------



## Forseeme (Oct 27, 2015)

> I take the jaw pads off, and file the opening a little bit. This makes sure the jaw pad doesn t rub on the bar as you slide the clamp head. This made my Revos and Revo Jr s work much better.
> - pintodeluxe


You mean the plastic removable pad? So slide it off and file the notch a little deeper?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes. Deeper or wider. Wherever it contacts the bar.


----------



## Forseeme (Oct 27, 2015)

> Yes. Deeper or wider. Wherever it contacts the bar.
> 
> - pintodeluxe


Cool. I will give it a try and post back results


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Revo Jr s are actually one of my favorite clamps in the shop. Don t use wax. Many complaints online about slipping parallel clamps once waxed. That would be worse than your current problem.
> 
> I take the jaw pads off, and file the opening a little bit. This makes sure the jaw pad doesn t rub on the bar as you slide the clamp head. This made my Revos and Revo Jr s work much better.
> 
> ...


Thanks pinto! I have been meaning to take mine apart to see what needs to be done but never think about it until I need to use them. Now I know


----------

